# Printing on Nike Dry Fit Shirts



## 5thQuarterSports (Jan 20, 2007)

What type of mesh and ink should I use to print on Nike Dry Fit sport shirts. Left chest logo and large logo on back.


----------



## SLGProduction (Jun 10, 2007)

We use 156 or 230. It all depends on the design.


----------



## 5thQuarterSports (Jan 20, 2007)

It is a one color logo on front left chest and full back. Why type of ink? What temp should I dry the ink at?


----------



## SLGProduction (Jun 10, 2007)

I would go with a 158. We use Wilflex's Artist plus white or Quick white. Your ink temp should always reach 320 degrees. Print flash print.


----------



## 5thQuarterSports (Jan 20, 2007)

Thank you SLG


----------



## EastBayScreen (Mar 23, 2007)

The Nike Dry Fit I found specs for is 98% polyester. In which case you'd want to use a low bleed ink, so that the dyes from the material don't sneak into your ink. Bleeding can occur instantly or weeks later. It's especially bad with white on colored garments. High temperatures compound the problem.

Poly ink fights this by first; resisting the bleeding properties of polyester garments, and second, curing at a lower temperature, in some cases as low as 300 degrees. Be careful, test. I'm sure these ain't cheap, and you wouldn't want them coming back with bluish ink in a couple weeks.

Also, hope you got the jersey knit, not the pique.


'luck


----------



## MCX_ART_GIRL (Mar 14, 2008)

Is anyone printing multi color on dark dry-fit shirts? My printers have terrible trouble with shrinkage, overheating and dye sublimating when they try to print more than one color on dark garments. We do very well with regular t-shirts but dry-fit garments sublimating and shrinking has left us unable to print the quality we want. Can anyone help me? We're using appropriate inks for the garments.


----------

